# Inshore Power boats 16' vs. Copperhead



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

I know everybody says this, but water test both to see which one will best suit your needs. I won't buy a boat new or used without riding them first.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm sure this will be a long thread with many opinions.  Both are excellent choices and will most likely keep their value for many years.  I have not had a chance to ride in either boat, but they are both priced in your range.  If your willing to purchase a barley used boat, then maybe the Caimen would fit in your budget. I've personally been on a Caimen and it is an incredible boat, that performs well in all categories.  With your budget (or very close), it is very possible in the next 6-12 months to get into a used Caimen.  With the new options available for the Caimen (HP and new liner), you probably see some current Caimen owners wanting to upgrade.  You'll probably have to wait a little longer if you'd like to get a used IPB, they are still new to the market.  Good luck and post pics when you get your new boat.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

For $15K you should be able to get about anything you want in the "used" market. There have been HB Glades Skiffs on here for that.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I cannot speak for the IPB.
But I wet tested a Copperhead and was sold.
The overall performance of the Copperhead is what did it for me.
I hope mine is ready for pick up on March 1st. 

It poled effortlessly, ran out an inlet and took some rollers like a champ. 
The hull just feels real solid.
It doesn't sound or feel hollow like other skiffs do. 
It floated shallow with three people on board. 

I was going to wet test several skiffs, but after wet testing the copperhead, I was ready for the purchase. 

You should wet test both skiffs and make a judgment call yourself. 
Because in the end, it's your money that you're spending.
I feel comfortable spending mine on a Copperhead.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Don't forget about Mitzi. They are offering a nice special on the Mitzi15 center console for 11K

http://www.mitziskiffs.com/index.php


----------



## pbjeep (Feb 14, 2009)

good luck trying to choose between those two skiffs. I was in the same boat as you for about a year. Both companies have excellent ownership and passion for the skiffs that they build and both will customize the boat to your needs. Mel, Ron, Kevin, and Brad answered every question that I ever asked about their skiffs. When the dust settled I chose the IPB 16, not that it is any better than a copperhead but it just fit my needs more. It was the widest low buck skiff that would fit between the pilings under my house. Unlike most of you I needed a boat that 1. launched in spit and float shallow, due to river flooding. 2. light weight, simple. 3. FISH during shallow winter tides.

Stay tuned as I show yall how to customize an IPB as your needs/$$$$ will allow with some of there add on parts and some of my own.

As far as the IPB goes, I havn't had it long enough to really give an accurate report, but soon.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Also look in the classified section there is a very nice terrapin for sale..


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Also look in the classified section there is a very nice terrapin for sale..


x2. Those terrapin skiffs are sickkkk!


----------



## flatoutfishin (Mar 6, 2007)

I haven' ridden in either, but I have owned two ECC products and I must say having experienced the customer service at ECC first hand my vote would be for the IPB. You will become part of a family at the shop and from the owners and enthusiasts. Plus they have a crazy good deal for under 10k. Good luck hunting!


----------

